# Challenge of The Centuries, Hartwell, GA



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late post.

For those who enjoy back-to-back centuries (on consecutive days) this is a good one. I've done it a couple of times and enjoyed. Will repeat this year. Free indoor or outdoor camping at the YMCA (hot showers) where the ride starts each day. Good rest stops and decent restaurants in Hartwell. Other options are riding only one day or doing the shorter 35- or 65-mile routes. 

The Challenge of the Centuries Bicycle Ride


----------

